# I know where's the gas tank, but all that other stuff??



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in the process of lettering my SD70MAC, now that the painting's done. I have a set of decals to help detail it a bit. Things like "extinguisher inside", "Danger 600 volts", "Danger 1000 Volts", "Engine Oil Drain", etc., etc. I don't have a clue where they belong.

I've spent a good part of today on the Internet trying to find prototype photos to give me some clues where a few of these would go. Not one side photo of any SD70 close enough to see any such details. Yeah, I know they're all pretty grubby, but there's gotta be somethin' out there.

Actually, it'd be nice if someone would take a photo and identify just what does what. What's behind all those doors? (I know...the engine. Thanks a heap.) Where's the fire extinguisher? The oil drain? Does the SD70 work with 600 volts or 1600?

I think I'm asking two questions: (for my MAC, where do the signs go, and, so I don't have to feel so stooopid, which fitting does what?

JackM

I DID find an excellent explanation of what every button and switch INSIDE the cab does what. Very informative. Very helpful for when I build a life-size engineer's cab in my spare bedroom.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jack, 

I sent you a PM... 

I have what you might need..... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------

